# Sacramento National Wildlife Refuge



## OURv (Apr 9, 2017)

Friends,

Come along with us as we pay a visit to the

*Sacramento National Wildlife Refuge* operated

by the U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service near Willows

in California’s great central valley.


We made a video to share :


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7awVHNX-sNPxt7FsV1QS5w


See You in the Campgrounds !!!!


Mr & Mrs Ourv

San Francisco Bay Area of California

2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE

2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry


Visit us on YouTube @ OURv


----------



## Emma Brian (May 24, 2017)

Great video you have shared with us, I really like it. Thanks for sharing


----------

